# [SOLVED] Router attacks??



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

So is this a bad thing??? If so how do I stop it?? Any of it but especially the one in red. Thanks..:4-dontkno

Found PortScanner attack from 96.17.201.83 in port 50089 => Sun Jul 31 22:47:41 2011 

Found PortScanner attack from 184.25.9.83 in port 50333 => Sun Jul 31 22:47:41 2011 

Found PortScanner attack from 184.25.9.83 in port 49821 => Sun Jul 31 22:47:41 2011 

Found PortScanner attack from 184.24.185.83 in port 59336 => Sun Jul 31 22:51:17 2011 

Found PortScanner attack from 221.242.245.122 in port 63779 => Sun Jul 31 22:53:51 2011 

Found PortScanner attack from 74.125.226.174 in port 1127 => Sun Jul 31 22:59:01 2011 

Found PingDeath attack from 111.113.169.176 in port ICMP => Sun Jul 31 23:35:28 2011 

Found PortScanner attack from 74.125.226.103 in port 42808 => Mon Aug 1 01:35:54 2011 

Found PortScanner attack from 74.125.226.163 in port 1220 => Mon Aug 1 01:43:07 2011 

Found PortScanner attack from 74.125.226.111 in port 1222 => Mon Aug 1 01:43:07 2011


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Router attacks??*

Hi by the look of it your firewall has been doing it's job and has blocked the port scans and the pingDeath attack.

If you have the option in your firewall settings set the ports to be in stealth mode so as to hide them from a pssible attacker.

You can add the ip addresses to the blocked ip list in your firewall which would block access to and from the said ip's.

If you have a discard option as well as a deny option regarding connection acces to your computer/s from WAN--->Lan use discard as it does the the same as deny but doesn't alert the attcker with an access denied message, and logs in the same way.

Check your firewall documentation for options.

Hope this helps.


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Router attacks??*



TheCyberMan said:


> Hi by the look of it your firewall has been doing it's job and has blocked the port scans and the pingDeath attack.
> 
> If you have the option in your firewall settings set the ports to be in stealth mode so as to hide them from a pssible attacker.
> 
> ...


Actually I can't block the IP addresses. The first 3 sets of Numbers are fixed.I will look for the other helpful things. Thanks alot for the info.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Router attacks??*

The top four came from deploy.akamaitechnologies.com, a VOIP kind of company.

The rest of them don't seem to resolve into any kind of host. A proper firewall should be stealthed, which means that they don't answer anyone who knocks.

Is this router for personal use, or company use? Because company use, I would expect to deal with quite a bit of firewalled traffic.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Router attacks??*

The pingDeath attack originated from china and noticed some from akamaitechnologies.

You can't block the ip's does your firewall not have ip blocking?

When adding an ip address enter all four sets of numbers not three.


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Router attacks??*

It is my personnal router. My daughter ordered some stuff from China recently I wonder if there is a connection. I have a Belkin router. Model # F5D9230-4 v5111. All I have is a user filter hence the first 3 groups of IP adress numbers are unchangable.

Also I use Teamspeak and Skype VOIP.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Router attacks??*

Hi,
It may have some bearing on it with what your daughter ordered.
The firewall has blocked it so no access was allowed.
Have a look in parental control you may be able to block ip addresses in there.


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Router attacks??*

Time for a new router I think!!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Router attacks??*

Gettting a new router won't neccesarily stop potential port scans or other attacks but the firewall on the router does and has in your case.

Check your router documentattion or parental control guide for blocking ip addresses.

As long as you have a security package on each of the computers you should be well protected.

Check the documentation for the firewall installed on your computers there should be an option for ip blocking which you can add those ip's into.


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Router attacks??*

10-4 will do. Thanks.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Router attacks??*

No problem.


----------



## JoeCornish (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Router attacks??*

I downloaded the latest firmware and the problem persists.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Router attacks??*

Please create a new thread JoeCornish and give as much information about your problem, including about equipment and security software installed.


----------

